# Roadway section gaps - fill (with what?) or ignore



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi,
I'm building the Grand Valley Layout kit and chose to use foam poster board panels vs Smooth It for all the roads and parking lots. I'm pleased with the results so far. However where the road enters the town parking lot there's a gap/splice where the two sections meet. Would you ignore it or try and fill it? I don't want to risk any damage/screw ups to the panels since it would be a major PIA to have to replace them.

If I fill the gap what should I use to achieve the best results. I have a choice of Hydro Cal, Smooth It, Plaster, drywall mud, paintable silicone caulk, Sculpt a mold, etc. I've read about Woodlands Foam Putty but don't have any but could order some if it's a superior alternative.

What would you do?

TIA


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice looking scene.

I would never be able to hide the gap/filler unless I also skimmed the rest of the foam poster board with the same material. Or painted it all to match.

I think I'd see what I could come up with to make it a drainage channel with a metal grate.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A drainage channel is one option. WS foam putty, or even everyday spackle or drywall mud would work, too. It won't be a perfect fill, but you'll have to look hard to find it (once painted).

Another technique -- paint your asphalt a much lighter gray (yours is the color of newly laid pavement), and use a Sharpie to draw black lines, simulating the mastic sealant. You can also selectively paint areas a darker black, simulating patches. These techniques not only look more realistic, but break up the uniformity of the paved area, making blemishes harder to detect.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Maybe add, and mix well, some black acrylic paint to whatever filling medium you end up using to fill the gaps. Mix up some small samples with various amounts of paint and set aside to let dry. See which one matches the best. From there, go with what has already been suggested. (Just my 2 cent thought)


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use the black foam board for some of my roads. When I have a situation like yours, I cut some tar paper and put it under the foam board. The black of the tar paper shows up a lot less than the plywood platform. Could also use black construction paper or black paint.


----------

